
Show HN: Drape – a Cloth Simulator - aatish
https://gitcdn.xyz/repo/aatishb/drape/master/index.html
======
aatish
Built starting from the Three JS cloth simulation example. Our goal is to
create a fabric simulator that can serve as a tool for artistic exploration
and expression. Would appreciate any feedback.

~~~
wingerlang
No real comments, it's kinda slow on my old old laptop.

Are you using verlet itegration?

I did a simple implementation some years ago at uni, with tearing. Looks cool
so I just want to share it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G05M_Y6NQVM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G05M_Y6NQVM)

